# Parkour, that's a French Martial Art...



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2010)

Trailer for the movie 'Cop Out':






And after seeing the trailers on TV, I thought the movie would be OK but not great.

However, apparently there is a lot they can't show on the Youtube trailers.

http://videoeta.com/news/2934

I don't care who you are, that there's some funny stuff.

Warning: Language.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 26, 2010)

I seriously think I was one of the first.  When i stayed in Paris visiting my cousins when i was 14, more freerunning and jumping from high places-roof to roof jumping.  Then i totally went arial in canada.

j


----------



## frank raud (Mar 5, 2010)

Parkour is a martial art?


----------



## Omar B (Mar 5, 2010)

Parkour's not a martial art Bill.  It's about as martial as gymnastics and sprinting.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 5, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Parkour's not a martial art Bill.  It's about as martial as gymnastics and sprinting.



Dude, watch the trailers...I'm not the one who says that, I'm quoting a line from the movie.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 5, 2010)

The trailer is wrong then.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 5, 2010)

Omar B said:


> The trailer is wrong then.



Well, duh.


----------

